# Scroll saw blades adaptor?



## twodoctors (12 Mar 2017)

Hi all,

So I have bought a secondhand Clarkes Scroll Saw (also badged as Axminster Hobby amongst other brands). Mine doesn't come with an adaptor for pinless, although I gathered that ones is availabe.

I looked on the Axminster website and it appears that they have sold out. There's a version made my Drapers, but the review for it is variable. 

Any ideas? Thanks.

Adrian


----------



## nev (12 Mar 2017)

Skip the middle bit, go to the end 
hegner-blade-clamps-t103654.html


----------



## Buffalo Chas (12 Mar 2017)

Hi Adrian and welcome to the forum. Nev has just beaten me to it but the clamps shown on the second page of the post ''Hegner blade clamps pinless'' should solve your problems.

Charley


----------



## twodoctors (13 Mar 2017)

Not listed on NMA Agencies. Axminster Hobby Scroll Saw is essentially the same as the other rebadged budget machine, and they do come with the same holder. I shall give Axminster a call and see if they do the spare parts for it... already ordered some pinned blades just now. Might have to cancel them on the same phone call!

Was looking at the Drapers ones:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... ROKL5A1OLE

Axminster only has these listed:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-bl ... saw-400124 but out of stock

http://www.axminster.co.uk/proxxon-blad ... saw-953021 doesn't look like it will work.

Seems to be limited by choice of blades if I stick with the pinned ones. I've only scrolled for the second time just now. Can't seem to turn 90 degrees for the corner cuts without really twisting the blade (even then it won't turn). I think the blade is too wide (it's a Clarkes 15tpi ones).

Adrian


----------



## nev (13 Mar 2017)

Correct , not on the NMA web page. 
But a quick call to the spares/parts dept on T: 44 (0)1484 400 488 will get you what you need. They emailed me a PDF parts diagram to confirm I was after the right bits and took the order over the phone.
One slight hiccup in that the diagram lists the seat no.125 (5901403017) as separate from the rest of the clamp no. 127-130 (5901403018) so I ordered both, but the seat was actually with the clamp anyway, so I have some spare 'seats'.


----------



## twodoctors (13 Mar 2017)

Ordered... will order some blades once I know it fits etc. Thanks all.


----------



## twodoctors (15 Mar 2017)

Big thanks to nev. 

The adaptor arrived the next day (yesterday). The screw holes on it was a bit tight on mine... I think I've probably tapped the hole with the screw on the upper arm. Still fits ok. On the lower arm I had to drill it to 4.8mm to allow room for the screw. 

With both adaptor lined up with the arm, and using my pinned blades, the blade was rubbing on the side. I had to unscrew it all and realign both adaptors to one side. 

I'm sure there are other factors at play, but it seemed to cut a bit straighter, and I can make much tighter turns now. Partly technique/experience (3rd time scrolling), partly because the blade is moving a bit straighter, partly because the tension is set correctly. Previous I had trouble with blade twisting a lot when I try to turn. 

Order reverse skipped tooth size 3 and 5, and spiral size 1... hopefully that's all I need!

Adrian


----------



## twodoctors (16 Mar 2017)

I should have mentioned that the saw was making a lot of knocking noise since the adaptors were fitted. Still works but it was beginning to annoy me...

...so as all DIYers go, I took the saw apart (partially). Turns out that the lower adaptor was knocking on a part of the saw on the upstroke. (Photo borrowed from Nev's post) Couldn't have spotted it without taking it apart. Fortunately it was a part where I can fold it inwards with a pair of pliers. Slapped some moly grease on the pivots on both arms. Now the saw is kind of back to normal again.

Managed to do some cutting last night. Had to abandon until the pinless blades arrive. Somehow managed to vacuum up the letter "n" and the " ' ". I guess I'll just have to print another one. Not sure how to finish that... it's red meranti going on tulipwood. I think I was supposed to fill the meranti first. Oh well!


----------



## nev (16 Mar 2017)

Yes, I had to do the same but completely forgot about that, sorry. 
In my defence :wink: I don't have the bottom side panel on mine, its in the drawer, so didn't realise you'd normally have trouble accessing the offending part, but as you say a quick gentle tweak with some pliers and away you go.


----------

